# Deer Lottery



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

My boys and I drew "Buck" tags for this 2006 hunting season........My youngest first hunt too.....................


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Congrats, I hope you guys have a great hunt.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

congrats.... i hope your youngest gets the biggest...haha


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

You guys have to draw a buck tag?? What is your general tag then
?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

we have 4 types of tags. Any antlered (can shoot both mulies and whites) any antlerless (as long as it dont have antlers) then 2 tags for muledeer. The reason we have antlered and antlerless is due to the fact some times bucks dont have antlers. I got an antlerless deer tag last season and the one I shot had no signs of antlers and was a male. Perfectly leagal. This way if you shoot a antlered doe or an antlerless buck it can be taged and taken.


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

I am still not understanding. We have one tag here in Wa. (with the exception of special permits). I buy my tag in Sept and have to kill at least a 3 point minimum till the 15th of Sept. Then I can shoot 3 point min. or antlerless until the 30th. If I don't get drawn I can still hunt bucks or does. What is your general over the counter tag that anyone can purchase?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There are no "over-the-counter" tags here until after all buck tags are given out by lottery and 2 doe drawings are held.Then you can buy as many doe tags as are left in the unit you want to hunt until they are all gone.

We have something like 35 units for deer hunting and the tags are limited to whatever the GNF feel is the right number.

No one can have more than 1 buck tag for rifle.There is also a special muzzleloader draw and you can shoot anything with a bow.


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

So.....you can harvest more than one deer a year??


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I plan on harvesting 4 or so this year if all goes well and Field hunter gets me in the right spot for my Buck tag!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Didn't I mention the first year you hunt with our party you do all the walking and the oldest guy does the posting?


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

We are allowed only one deer a year. It sucks, but we can shoot either a buck or a doe. I wouldn't mind taking a doe or two for meat. It is hard shooting a doe when you can kill a buck though.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

We have several hundred thousand deer tags that are given out a year (exact number I dont remember). We have 4 drawing and a point system. If you do not get your first choice you get a point, granted if you put in for a antlerless deer for the first drawing your going to get it. The more points you have the more times your name goes in for that drawing. If you get turned down for the 1st you get to reapply for the 2nd drawing. The 3rd is more for people who want a tag and did not apply for the 1st, but all can apply for the 3rd drawing. If I am not misstaken there are still several hundred thousand antlerless tags left (anyone want to clarify that). This year they are going to have a bundle buy for people who are wanting more then 4 tags (4th drawing). In some areas that have more tags then want the ND G&F can send tags to stores to sell over the counter. I dont recall if there is a cap on how many tags you can have per year, but last year one of they guys in my hunting party had 7. He only got 1 deer though. This year I might have 3 and my father will have 1 or 2. Depending on whats left over for the 4th drawing.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Several hundred thousand is a bit high. I couldn't find the 2006 numbers but in 2005 there were a total of 145,600 deer licenses awarded. This included antlered and antlerless, muley and whitetail.

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/deerguide.html


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

ok so around 145k. Thats still over 100k and I did say I did not remember.


----------

